# Com es parla en un català lògic



## DeBarcelona

En la qüestió de les frases negatives, hi ha dos grups de llengües: les que tenen una lògica clara, i les que tenen una lògica fosca, si és que realment tenen lògica.

Cal ser conscient, que les que tenen una lògica clara, són aquelles que parlen els pobles que han aconseguit un gran assoliment científic, tècnic i d'altres camps del coneixement. 

Així, tenim que les llengües germàniques són bàsicament lògiques, almenys en els registres estàndards, ja que molts parlants no segueixen la lògica quan parlen. També, hi ha el grec clàssic, cosa no gens sorprenent vistes les grans fites que van aconseguir els seus parlants.

Cal tenir en compte, que el fet que siguin lògiques no és un do diví sinó que ho són perquè els parlants han decidit que ho siguin. I d'una manera sovint conscient. Resulta interessant el cas de l'anglès: a l'edat mitjana, era una llengua de lògica poc clara (feia dobles negacions). Els escrits de Shakespeare en són una bona prova. A partir de cert moment, però, hom va començar a preguntar-se si era convenient de seguir parlant d'aquella manera. Ha de quedar molt clar que van ser els mateixos parlants els que van decidir fer això. No va ser fins al segle XIX que la norma va ser canviada de manera que les dobles negacions quedessin prohibides en l'anglès estàndard.

Per què explico això? Doncs perquè el català es troba en una situació apropiada per a passar a ser una llengua de lògica clara. No cal inventar res que no existeixi per fer-ho. Només ens hem de servir de formes dialectals. Penseu que en Fabra es va servir de formes dialectals per a fer la gramàtica. Va incorporar aquelles que eren convenients i va bandejar aquelles que no ho eren. I convé saber que ell mateix va dir que la gramàtica catalana es trobava inacabada. Això últim sembla que és una cosa que els nostres filòlegs no han entès, ja que són molt reacis a incorporar bones innovacions.

Justament, en comptes d'incorporar innovacions convenient, estan deixant que el català s'ompli de formes castellanes sense dir-hi res. Per exemple: és perfectament possible trobar en mitjans escrits (i suposadament corregits per filòlegs) coses contràries a l'estàndard. Per exemple: "és més greu del que diu" (còpia de "es mas grave de lo que dice") en comptes de la forma catalana "és més greu que no diu". O "ningú ho sap" (còpia de "nadie lo sabe") en comptes de la forma correcta "ningú no ho sap".

Torno al tema: com he dit, el català es pot convertir fàcilment en una llengua sense dobles negacions, i, per tant, en una llengua de lògica clara. Això és una cosa que també podria fer fàcilment el francès, encara que crec que el català es troba en una situació més favorable que el francès. Penseu que hi ha llengües que no podrien aconseguir un tal resultat sense haver de ser literalment reinventades. Com a exemple d'això, tenim el castellà.

Si no es produeix aquest canvi de consciència aviat, el català passarà a tenir un sistema calcat al castellà. De fet, molta gent ja parla fent servir un sistema calcat al del castellà. Arreglar això necessita una comprensió conscient del sistema pel qual el català funciona, el qual sistema recorda el de l'anglès i, sobretot, el del francès.

*Explicació del sistema català (que és gairebé clavat al francès):*

Primera regla: tota frase negativa necessita un adverbi negador ("no" o "ni") o la preposició "sense".

Per tant, una frase negativa que no tingui una d'aquestes 3 paraules és totalment incorrecta tant en francès com en català. Així doncs, la frase "res és bo" és totalment incorrecta i antinormativa. La forma correcta és "res* no* és bo" (francès: "rien *n'*est pas bon"). 

De la mateixa manera: "ningú té res" ha de ser "ningú *no* té res" (fr: "personne *n'*a rien").

Conve aclarir especialment que les paraules que es poden definir amb "cap" no neguen, és a dirno signifiquen absència. Així, les següents paraules no neguen: cap, res, ningú, mai, enlloc, gens. 

cap - fr: aucun - ang: any
res (cap cosa) - fr: rien - ang: anything
ningú (cap persona) - fr: personne - ang: anybody
mai (cap vegada) - fr: jamais - ang: ever
enlloc (en cap banda) - fr: quelque part - ang: anywhere
gens (cap quantitat/en cap mesura) - fr: un peu, du tout - ang: any, at all.

Per què ens sembla que neguen? Doncs perquè si ens pregunten "què vols?" responem "res" volent dir "zero coses". En realitat, el què passa aquí és que hem elidit una part de la frase negativa "no vull res". La frase negativa es troba elidida, per això ens sembla que "res" nega per si sol.

Però hi ha proves concloents que demostren que "res" no nega:

1- Es pot fer servir amb el significat de "quelcom". De fet, en molts casos és preferible a "quelcom". Exemples :

-"vols res?" ("vols quelcom?")
-"si vols res, demana-ho" ("si vols quelcom, demana-ho").
-"Em pregunto si vol res" ("em pregunto si vol quelcom").

Cal tenir molt clar que les frases entre parèntesis són menys preferibles. I probablement hom les diu per influència del castella ("quieres algo?" etc).

2- Quan substantivem "res", i, per tant, no pot haver-hi cap frase negativa elidida hem de posar-hi el "no": "el no-res". "no-res" no és una doble negació, cal que quedi ben clar. És totalment incorrecte i antinormatiu dir "el res".

3- "res" antigament es feia servir com a sinònim de "cosa", i aquest és el seu significat en llatí.

Quant a la resta de paraules de la família "cap", passa més o menys el mateix que amb res. Sobretot cal destacar les següents coses:

1- "ser un no-ningú". Si cal posar un "no", tal com apssa amb "no-res" és que "ningú" no nega. 

2- "enlloc" està format per "en"+"lloc". Com podria això ser una paraula negativa? Efectivament no és una paraula negativa.

3- Etimològicament, només hi ha una de les paraules que vingui d'un significat negatiu: "ningú", tot i que, com s'ha vist, té un significat clarament positiu.

4- Totes elles es poden fer servir en frases no negatives: "si veus ningú, avisa'l", "si en tens cap, dona-me'l", "si veus cap bolet enlloc, agafa'l", etc.

*Petit problema que té el català i manera de solucionar-lo*

Com he dit, quan algú pregunta "què vols?", el més normal és contestar "res". Això fa que tota la lògica perdi força ja que hem de tenir en compte que hi ha una frase elidida pel mig. Això fa que poc a poc, la gent hagi anat pensant que "res" singifica "zero coses". I a això segurament hi ha ajudat molt la influència castellana, per causa de pensar que "res" significa "nada", ja que les dues paraules es fan servir en casos paral·lels.

Un cop haguem pensat que "res" significa "zero coses", considerarem que a la frase "res no és bo", hi sobre un "no" i el traurem: "res és bo". Així, estarem parlant de manera antinormativa i incorrecta. Podem pensar que aquesta manera és preferible car ens estalviem una paraula, però hem de pensar que si fem això, estem fent servir lògica castellana, la qual lògica de lògica no ho és gaire precisament, ja que llavors, quan diguem "no tinc res" estarem fent una doble negació: una negació és "no" i l'altra "res".

En canvi, si considerem que "res" no nega, la mateixa frase no és cap doble negació, car l'única negació és "no": "*no* tinc res". Només una negació. Frase ben clara i lògica. Tan lògica com "je *n'*ai rien" o "I *don't* have anything".

Manera simple de fer que quedi clar que "res" no és negatiu: respondre "no res" en comptes de "res". Fent això fem que el significat autèntic de "res" romangui clar.

Exemple:
-Què vols?
-No res.

Per a les altres paraules, cladria fer el mateix:

-Quants en vols?
-No cap.

-Quan ho faràs?
-No mai.

-Qui s'ha presentat voluntari?
-No ningú.

-Quant en vols?
-No gens.

Algunes d'aquestes formes sonen estranyes a la majoria de parlants, sobretot "no mai", "no cap" i "no ningú" però cal tenir molt clar que existeixen dialectalment.

Hi ha una forma que no em consta que existeixi. Aquesta és "no enlloc". Potser existeix o potser no. La forma que sí que sé que existeix és "en no cap lloc". 

Aquesta és la simple manera de fer que el català entri al grup de les llengües que no fan dobles negacions, com l'anglès, l'alemany, el grec clàssic, etc.

Fixeu-vos que el castellà no pot fer tal cosa snese haver de reinventar la seva base sintàctica. No hi ha manera de parlar castellà sense fer dobles negacions:

"no quiero nada". Literalment "no vull zero coses", ergo, "vull alguna cosa". Això és dir una cosa quan realment en vols dir una altra. D'acord que ja s'entenen, però el català està més ben fet, ja que no fa dobles negacions.

Un altre exemple: "estoy sin nada". Literalment "estic sense zero coses", ergo, "estic amb quelcom". Un altre exemple de dir una cosa quan en vols dir una altra. Una altra doble negació castellana il·lògica i indesitjable en català.

A part d'això, en castellà no hi ha manera de diferenciar aquestes dues frases:

"no vull pas res" ("no quiero nada").

"no vull pas no res. Vull quelcom" ("no querio nada. Quiero algo" Què????).

"no vull pas no res" és una doble negació lògica, impossible de fer en castellà.

Caldria que els catalans ens esforcessim a parlar com Déu mana, amb propietat i que no copiessim les formes castellanes.

Els anglesos ho van fer. Per què no hauriem de poder-ho fer nosaltres?

La norma és molt simple: una expressió negativa necessita un adverbi de negació (no, ni) o la preposició "sense".


----------



## ernest_

DeBarcelona said:


> Conve aclarir especialment que les paraules que es poden definir amb "cap" no neguen, és a dirno signifiquen absència. Així, les següents paraules no neguen: cap, res, ningú, mai, enlloc, gens.
> 
> cap - fr: aucun - ang: any
> res (cap cosa) - fr: rien - ang: anything
> ningú (cap persona) - fr: personne - ang: anybody
> mai (cap vegada) - fr: jamais - ang: ever
> enlloc (en cap banda) - fr: quelque part - ang: anywhere
> gens (cap quantitat/en cap mesura) - fr: un peu, du tout - ang: any, at all.



Veig que no has definit la paraula "cap" i les altres paraules les defineixes en funció de "cap" (que no has definit). Vaja, que no té massa sentit discutir si primer no aclareixes el significat de totes aquestes paraules.


----------



## DeBarcelona

Et poso la definició de "cap" del diccionari:

_adj_ i _pron_ _inv_ Algun (no existent realment, sinó imaginat per a fer-lo objecte d'una negació, una exclusió, una interrogació, una suposició). _No té cap cosí. Al cistell ja no hi ha cap poma. Cap dels alumnes no és ací. Tens cap cordill, a mà? Si cap d'ells hi va, ja t'ho diré. No sé com poden llegir cap d'aquests llibres. Saps cap remei, per a això? Cap (no en sé cap)._ 

És interessant veure que defineix "cap" com a sinònim de "algun". I resulta curiós que la traducció al francès de "cap" sigui "aucun" que és molt semblant a "algun".


----------



## ernest_

Bé, també hi ha dialectes catalans que diuen "ningun" per dir "cap", per exemple a les Balears, i el sentit negatiu de ningú/ningun és òbvi.

Ara, si ens centrem en el dialecte estàndard, és cert que ni "cap" ni cap dels seus "derivats" no neguen per si sols, PERÒ tot i això no són vàlids en una afirmació:

"Aquesta camisa me la vaig comprar enlloc."
"Això m'ho va dir ningú."

No és correcte. L'afirmació correcta seria:

"Aquesta camisa me la vaig comprar en algun lloc."
"Això m'ho va dir algú."

Doncs quan uses una d'aquestes paraules "cap" i derivats, per ELIMINACIÓ (i.e.  sabent que no pot ser una afirmació, si no és una interregoció o una frase condicional, NOMÉS POT SER UNA NEGACIÓ) es pot saber que es una negació, de manera que l'adverbi negatiu no/ni és redundant. Per això, podem ometre el "no" sense perill de malentès, especialment en respostes curtes on també elidim el verb:

-N'has trobat algun?
-Cap.

Com que no hi ha cap possibilitat d'interpretar la resposta com una interrogació o una condició, per força ha de ser una negació (si fós una afirmació hauria contestat "algun" o una altra cosa, però mai "cap").

De manera que "no cap" és redundant: el "no" no diu res que no sapiguem i per tant es pot ometre amb tota tranquilitat.

Nota que en frases llargues i sense ometre el verb també funciona, com en l'exemple que he posat abans:

"Aquesta camisa me la vaig comprar enlloc."

Tot i que a alguns els hi pot resultar estrany i és gramaticalment incorrecte potser, tots entenem que significa "no me la vaig comprar enlloc". Això vol dir que el "no" quan no hi és ja l'afegim mentalment. Per tant no hi ha cap necessitat de posar-lo, realment.

En resum: no veig que el sistema que proposes sigui "més lògic" que l'altre, senzillament el que dius és que no hauriem de fer l'elisió.  És com dir que dir "agafa això" és menys lògic que dir "TU agafa això"; no té res a veure amb la lògica sinó que és un tema purament d'economia de paraules.


----------



## DeBarcelona

En això tens raó. Ja hi havia pensat, però hi ha casos en què no funciona. Per exemple, en una pregunta indirecta:

"Assabenta't de si ningú ha vingut"

Què estem dient? "assabentat de si algú ha vingut" o "assabentat de si no ha vingut ningú"?

O en preguntes directes:
"-He mirat a veure si hi havia ningú.
-I què? ningú?" <-- Què pregunta? si hi ha algú o si no hi ha ningú? Amb el sistema lògic està ben clar què pregunta: pregunta si hi ha algú. Si vol preguntar si no hi ha ningú diu "-No ningú?".

[edito]

Però bé, la cosa no s'acaba aquí: el principal problema és que si hom treu el "no", automàticament hom pensa que "ningú", "cap", etc, tenen un significat negatiu i a part del fet que fan dobles negacions, llavors no entenen per què haurien de poder fer preguntes estil "hi ha ningú?" i passen a fer preguntes estil "hi ha algú?".

I després, també cal plantejar-se què passa amb les paraules "gairebé" i "absolutament", les quals no sembla gaire apropiat posar-les davant d'una paraula que no tingui un sentit negatiu. Així, no sembla una bona idea dir "no tinc gairebé res" sinó "gairebé no tinc res". Si tenim clar el significat positiu de "res", no posarem "gaurebé" davant. Ara bé, si pensem que "res" nega, llavors no tindrem cap problema per a dir "gairebé res", i quan diguem "no tinc gairebé res" estarem fent, segur, una doble negació.

I cal no oblidar que frases estil "ningú no ho sap" segur que no tenen influència castellana, mentre que "ningú ho sap" ja és més dubtós.

És un sistema ben fet però que és facil de desfer si no s'entén bé i si hi ha l'influència del castellà. Fixa't que la ent gran té molta més tendència a fer les frases negatives bé i les preguntes amb l'estil "en tens cap?". En canvi, els joves no fan les negatives bé i fan les preguntes amb l'estil "en tens algun?". PEr què? Doncs fàcil: la gent gran no ha tingut tanta influència del castellà.

No és estalvi de paraules. És influència castellana. I la veritat, no veig per quin motiu estàs en contra que la gent digui algunes paraules més, si això ho fa tot clar i lògic. I pensa que per un costat poses algun "no" de més, però per altre costat dius preguntes més curtes: "vols res?" és més curt que "vols alguna cosa/quelcom?". "En vols cap?" és més curt que "En vols algun?". "ho has vist enlloc?" és més curt que "ho has vist en algun lloc?", etc.

Pregunta: per estalvi de paraules hauriem d'eliminar els pronoms febles "en" i "hi"? Seguint la teva lògica, així hauria de ser.

O sigui: rectifico ço que he dit al principi: no tens raó.


----------



## ernest_

Doncs ara m'he estat mirant textos antics, i sorprenentment no he trobat ni un sol "cap" ni "ningú", per la qualcosa em fa l'efecte que aquestes paraules deuen ser una influència d'algun altre idioma. Fixa't bé com fan les negacions:

Ordenaren los honorables Consellers e promens de la dita Ciutat de barçelona que per tant que *algu no puixe* esser fraudat en les compres que continuament se fan de taulam, Cabirons, Lates e, migs cairats

Que *algun* Mercader estrany o pri (fol. XXVII v.) Mesura, e, Mida. vat o, altre hom de qualque stament o, conditio sie *no gos portar* de les dites botes minuades daqui avant en la dita ciutat ans les haia portar aytals com solian esser les dites botes e lo vi que en aquelles sera.

Que *tot* blanquer o Macip de aquella, *o tota altra persona* qui vene Alum que hage a tenir una Mesura bona, e, leyal semblant de aquella del Offici de blanquer e, que aquel qui lo Alum haura venut que si ell lo li aporta a la adobaria que *no ley gos aportar* meins de la mesura ensenps si donchs nos mesurava davant aquell qui comprara lo dit Alum

Que daci avant en la dita Ciutat *persona alguna* de qualsevol condicio, ley, o stament sia *no gos tenir ne vendre* en casa sua o de altri *alguna* specia de Gingebre enterrar ni enmanganat sots los mateixos bans e penes en les prop dites Ordinations contengudes.

Bàsicament sembla que utilitzen "algú" i "tot" en lloc de "ningú" i "cap". I és que ben pensat si "cap" "enlloc" i "ningú" etc. no neguen i necessiten un adverbi, potser ens hauriem de preguntar per a què serveixen, doncs! Podem utilitzar simplement "tot" "lloc" "algú" etc. directament per fer frases negatives, en lloc de tenir dues versions diferents de totes aquestes paraules.

AFEGIT:

Ara n'he vist uns de més antics (s.XIV) que sí que diuen "ningun":

...que dinguna persona de qualque conditio sie no gos llansar ne fer llansar aigues lletges ne pudentes...

...que ningun revenedor o revenedora ne altra persona de qualsevol ley o conditio sie...

Que nos gos rifar ningunes coses en les plaçes.

Item que ningun fuster ne altra persona gos tenir dins la plaça del born en terra per llonc ne per traves alguna fusta...

És ben curiós que en algunes el verb va amb "no" i en altres sense (l'última), igual que ara. Doncs sembla que aquest "problema" ja fa temps que l'arrosseguem...


----------



## DeBarcelona

Bé. El problema no s'ha acabat de solucionar mai del tot...

...fins ara, és clar  Em sembla que la solució que proposo no falla per enlloc. No falla per enlloc i no és cap invenció meva, ja que tot això existeix. Jo només hi he posat ordre.

Sobre allò que m'has dit abans que elidir el "no" és com elidir el subjecte d'una frase, t'haig de dir que no considero que sigui el mateix cas car la persona del subjecte queda definida en la majoria de casos per la desinència verbal.


----------



## xupxup

Això de que "el català està més ben fet" fes-t'ho mirar. Ja fa molts anys que la comunitat científica accepta, i s'esforça en predicar, que totes les llengües són iguals, igual de vàlides, igual d'apropiades, igual de ben fetes.
Tota aquesta introducció de que les llengües lògiques són millors i proporcionen més progrés científic em fa posar els pèls de punta. Això no s'aguanta per enlloc, el progrés científic, per bé o per mal, depèn de coses molt més difícils d'analitzar que una doble negació, motius econòmics i polítics te'n podria dir una pila.

I tot això:



> "Assabenta't de si ningú ha vingut"
> 
> Què estem dient? "assabentat de si algú ha vingut" o "assabentat de si no ha vingut ningú"?
> 
> O en preguntes directes:
> "-He mirat a veure si hi havia ningú.
> -I què? ningú?" <-- Què pregunta? si hi ha algú o si no hi ha ningú? Amb el sistema lògic està ben clar què pregunta: pregunta si hi ha algú. Si vol preguntar si no hi ha ningú diu "-No ningú?".



Però quina diferència hi ha? en aquests casos si ha vingut algú o si no ha vingut ningú és exactament el mateix. Una opció anul·la l'altra.

A mi em sembla molt bé que decideixis dir coses com "no ningú", i si la majoria de lingüistes catalans ho troben bé i aproven fer-ho normatiu no ens quedarà altre remei que acceptar-ho, però trobo que seria una cosa súperabsurda. Vull dir, si ningú diu "no ningú" perquè hem d'acceptar-ho com la forma correcta? Trobo que la llengua és primerament dels parlants, i encabat els científics que facin la gramàtica segons aquests parlars, i segons el seu criteri expert, és clar, però no a l'inrevés.


----------



## DeBarcelona

No he dit que el progrés vingui de no fer dobles negacions. He dit que són coses que van juntes. I és ben cert. I no crec que sigui casuliatat.

Sobre la pregunta: estàs d'acord que dir "hi ets?" no és el mateix que dir "no hi ets?" oi? Doncs és el mateix.

Jo només proposo una manera lògica de parlar. Quin mal hi ha en això? I si la norma ho adoptés, quin mal hi hauria? Ningú no et vindrà a posar una multa per palrar o escriure malament. Jo és que al·lucino. Segons tu, hauriem d'acceptar a la norma una cosa com "els hi he dit" en comptes de "els ho he dit" perquè la gent ho diu? Tohom ho diu de la manera incorrecta, fins i tot jo.


----------



## xupxup

Doncs trobo que no és el mateix.
Vull dir, evidentment que 'hi ets' i 'no hi ets' no són el mateix, però preguntar si hi ha algú o si no hi ha ningú sí que és el mateix. Vull dir que només hi ha dues respostes possibles, i una exclou l'altra. 
Si per exemple tens una pilota que pot ser blanca o negra, i jo vull saber-ne el color, tan és que et pregunti "Que és blanca?" o "Que no és negra?" la resposta, formuli com formuli la pregunta, sempre em dirà el color de la pilota. Igualment si et pregunto si hi ha algú i em dius que no, és que no hi ha ningú, i si et pregunto si no hi ha ningú i em dius que sí, suposaré que sí que hi algú.
Per mi totes dues preguntes són iguals des d'un punt de vista lògic. No des d'un punt de vista lingüístic, perquè no les faria servir de la mateixa manera ni en el mateix cas.

I no dic que s'hagi d'acceptar "els hi he dit", però si s'accepta sempre podran adduir que és una forma que la gent fa servir. Igual que s'accepta la frase "vine a coneixe'ns" només perquè a alguns escriptors els devia semblar massa estrany "vine a conèixer-nos".


----------



## ernest_

Ara que m'hi fixo millor, em sembla que la teva "lògica" no acaba de funcionar, o si no ja m'ho explicaràs:

Algú == un individu qualsevol d'un conjunt d'individus

Si, com tu preténs, "ningú" no implica absència (altrament "no hi ha ningú" seria una doble negació), llavors:

Ningú == Algú

Aleshores, la frase:

"Ningú no balla"

en realitat significa

"Algú no balla"

És a dir que, segons la teva lògica, quan dius "ningú no balla" els que estàs dient és que "algun dels individus del conjunt no balla".

Suposem que hi ha 100 persones i 99 ballen. Segons la teva lògica, ningú no balla (encara que el 99% està ballant). Ja es veu que alguna cosa no rutlla.


----------



## avellanainphilly

Completament d'acord amb el xupxup!



> Tota aquesta introducció de que les llengües lògiques són millors i proporcionen més progrés científic em fa posar els pèls de punta.


 A mi també! DeBarcelona, abans de fer certes afirmacions t'hauries de documentar. Pretendre que hi ha una relació entre el progrés econòmic d'un territori i la "pseudològica" de la llengua que es parla és simplement hilarant. Em pregunto com Descartes va poder escriure les obres més representatives del racionalisme si la seva llengua era el francès, em pregunto com és que Grècia avui en dia no és una potència mundial i em pregunto per què els països angloparlants han pogut progressar amb una llengua que no distingeix entre el quantificador negatiu "cap" i el "free choice" (perdoneu, no sé la terminologia en català) "qualsevol" (les dues paraules es tradueixen per "any" en anglès i des d'un punt de vista lògic són pràcticament oposades). 

 Totes les llengües són igual de vàlides i igual de lògiques o il·lògiques. I els canvis a les llengües no els decideixen quatre senyors en un despatx, sinó tota la comunitat de parlants.

 Sobre la discussió lingüística, només dir-te que paraules com "ningú" o "res" són el que la gent que es dedica a la semàntica anomena Items de Polaritat Negativa. És un dels temes estrella dels últims deu anys en teoria semàntica (et recomanaria buscar al Google, Negative Polarity Items i llegir una mica). Un ITN és una paraula que només és gramatical en contextos que són negatius o que tenen alguna propietats especial (antecedents de condicionals, preguntes, etc.). Caracteritzar exactament en quins contextos poden aparèixer els ITN és encara un tema obert, tot i que s'ha arribat a explicacions força elegants.

 M´ha agradat molt l'argument que acaba de fer l'ernest  A veure com te n'ensurts


----------



## Samaruc

És que aquest crec que és el punt clau de la qüestió. "Cap" i "derivats" són, per dir-ho d'alguna manera, elements amb un sentit afirmatiu "feble", són afirmacions amb una càrrega evident de dubte que només poden aparèixer en frases negatives, interrogatives o condicionals. Això els confronta a "algun/qualque" i "derivats", que sí que tenen un valor afirmatiu total i ens permet distingir "Algú no balla" de "Ningú no balla".

Com que "cap" i companyia no poden aparèixer en frases afirmatives pures, una part molt gran i creixent dels parlants opten, de forma natural, per el·lidir la negació quan aquesta és evident ("Què vols? -> Res", evidentment vol dir "No vull res" perquè, senzillament, "Vull res" no es pot dir en català). Això duu al fet que respondre "Res" i "No res" vulguen dir exactament el mateix. Paradoxal? Potser sí, però alhora coherent amb els usos de la llengua i sense cap ambigüitat, no ho qualificaria d'il·lògic, almenys lingüísticament. Fixem-nos, però, que quan substantivitzem sí que sentim la necessitat d'evidenciar la negació i així, per exemple, parlem del "no-res" i no del "res".

No obstant això, diré que jo solc fer servir el "no/ni/sense" amb "cap" i família, especialment quan escric. Al País Valencià hi ha parlars que ho fan servir amb naturalitat (respostes com ara "No res", "No mai" etcètera són bastant normals entre alguns parlants tot i que d'ús minvant i no generalitzat i, fins i tot, frases com ara "No mai balla" es poden sentir de vegades). A mi, senzillament, m'agrada així i solc mantenir el "no". Ara bé, no posar-hi la partícula negativa quan aquesta és sobreentesa i evident no és il·lògic (matemàticament potser sí, però lingüísticament no) ni impedeix la comunicació ni, només caldria, dificulta el nostre desenvolupament econòmic, científic, cultural...

Per altra banda, a mi també m'ha espantat aquesta relació que s'ha intentat establir entre llengües "lògiques" i l'avenç dels pobles.


----------



## DeBarcelona

Us espanteu molt fàcilment. Jo només he volgut dir que els pobles que són més prolífics en ciència, també tenen llengües més ben estructurades. Què té d'estrany això? És ben normal i esperable.

Sobre la diferència entre "algú" i "ningú", hi ha la mateixa diferència que entre "algun" i "cap". El diccionari ja ens diu el matís de diferència que tenen. Ja he posat la definició de "cap" més amunt.

"algú no balla" vol dir que unes persones però no totes, no ballen.
"ningú no balla" vol dir que totes les persones no ballen. En realitat es refereix a qualsevol de les persones sense deixar-se cap possible persona.

És, com han dit més amunt, un pronom de polaritat negativa. És per això que tenim "algú" i "ningú": per a diferenciar aquests 2 casos. Les dues frases són diferents i volen dir coses diferents. Quin problema hi veieu?

Samaruc: ja ho havia observat això del país valencià. De fet també existeix a Catalunya. És justament això ço que m'ha permès fer un sistema lògic sense que hagi de ser inventat del no-res. La qüestió és poder dir "no mai", "no ningú", etc. Això fa que tot encaixi.

Quant a les frases estil "no mai he vist tal cosa" enfront de "mai no he vist tal cosa", trobo més apropiada la primera quan hem de fer servir adverbis "gairebé" o "absolutmanet" i els seus derivats. Així, em sembla millor dir "Gairebé no mai he vist tal cosa" que "gairebé mai no he vist tal cosa".

Quan no hi ha cap d'aquests adverbis pel mig, em sembla igual d'apropiat "mai no he..." i "no mai he...". És simplement una qüestió de preferència personal.

Per cert. Vaig trobar una pàgina blavera que es dedicava a "demostrar" les grans diferències entre català i valència, i una de les que deia és que els valencians diuen "no mai" i els catalans "mai no"


----------



## ernest_

DeBarcelona said:


> "algú no balla" vol dir que unes persones però no totes, no ballen.
> "ningú no balla" vol dir que totes les persones no ballen. En realitat es refereix a qualsevol de les persones sense deixar-se cap possible persona.



No. Totes de les persones sense deixar-se cap possible persona seria "tothom". En canvi, "ningú" és ni una de les persones sense deixar-se cap possible persona.

És molt diferent dir "tothom no balla" que "ningú no balla". La primera vol dir que no totes i cada una de les persones (però no necessàriament ni una) ballen. La segona vol dir que ni una persona balla. En resum:

Tothom: inclusió de tots i cada un.
Ningú: exclusió de tots i cada un.

L'exclusió de tots és el conjunt buit, zero.

Per tant, la frase "no hi ha ningú" és una doble negació ("no hi ha zero persones"). "Ningú no balla" també és una doble negació.


----------



## DeBarcelona

> És molt diferent dir "tothom no balla" que "ningú no balla". La primera vol dir que no totes i cada una de les persones (però no necessàriament ni una) ballen. La segona vol dir que ni una persona balla. En resum:
> 
> Tothom: inclusió de tots i cada un.
> Ningú: exclusió de tots i cada un.


 
Per indicar aquesta diferència que dius, justament per això, tenim "ningú" i "tothom". Però no és doble negació. 

A tu et sembla que si "ningú" signifiqués zero, podriem dir "si hi ha ningú esperant, fes-lo passar"? No podriem de cap manera. Seria un contrasentit.

En anglès també podrien dir, segons tu, "I don't have anything" així: "I don't have all". Per què tenen "all" i "anything"? Pel mateix motiu perquè nosaltres tenim "tothom" i "ningú". O sigui, per a diferenciar aquests 2 sentits. Això no fa que "I don't have anything" sigui doble negació. I això no fa que "ningú no balla" sigui una doble negació.

Deixant de banda que entenguis això o no, deixa'm dir-te que "ningú no balla" és la manera normativa. Qualsevol gramàtica oficial diu això. Que a tu no t'agradi és una altra cosa. Hi ha molta gent que no li agraden els pronoms "en" i "hi", també. O sigui, considera-ho doble negació o no, però sisplau, no em parlis com si jo m'hagués inventat aquesta construcció, perquè aquesta construcció és catalana totalment.

Jo l'únic que he proposat és dir "no cap", "no mai" i "no ningú" (existents dialectalment) de la mateixa manera que la norma ja contempla "no res" i "no gens", per tal de fer tot el sistema més lògic i rodó.

A tu et sembla que tants "nos" no hi queden bé o hi sobren. Tu mateix. La norma diu que totes les oracions (o sigui, frases amb verb) negatives porten un "no". I quan es treu el "no" la frase sembla tenir una estructura castellana a part que és antinormativa.

Per què els anglesos diuen "I don't have anything" quan podrien fer-ho més curt i dir "I have nothing"? Oi que no els passa res de dolent per posar un "don't"? Doncs a tu per posar un "no" tampoc no et passarà res de dolent. PArlaràs normativament i, al meu entendre, parlarà lògicament.

Una frase que és segur doble negació és "Nadie tiene nada" així com "ningú té res". Ara bé, si dius "ningú *no* té res", al meu entendre no fas doble negació perquè l'única negació és "no".

Ja et dic. Posats a treure, podriem treure "en" i "hi". De fet molta gent ja ho fa per influència castellana i s'entenen igual. Ara bé, t'ahig de dir, que elidir complements directes (ho dic per "en"), com fa el castellà, és una cosa rara. Ni el català ni el francès ni l'anglès ni l'alemany fan tal cosa. Les paraules hi són per un motiu. I el "no" de les frases negatives hi és per un motiu bé clar: fer una frase negativa. Sense també ens entenem. Sí. Però sense moltes altres paraules també ens entendriem. Per exemple podriem eliminar tots els articles definits. Moltíssimes llengües no en tenen i bé que s'entenen.

Et poso la normativa de la UOC (Universitat Oberta de Catalunya) per si no em creus quan dic que és normatiu:



> Amb les partícules _*mai*_*, res, ningú, enlloc, tampoc, cap, gens* (i les expressions _en ma vida_, _en sa vida_, _ni un_, _ni l'una ni l'altra_, etc.), si són en frase negativa, es posa l'adverbi _*no*_, ja que aquestes partícules per elles mateixes no tenen sentit negatiu, fora que vagin soles, sense formar part d'una frase. Tanmateix, cal recordar que _sense_ no forma part d'aquest grup i, per tant, no s'hi ha d'afegir l'adverbi _no_.
> 
> La participació decau si *ningú no* vetlla perquè es mantingui [i no pasningú].
> 
> *Mai no* el podran vèncer mentre estigui alerta [i no pasMai].
> 
> És un mal que *cap remei no* pot guarir [i no pascap remei].
> 
> Els gitanos, que *tampoc no* són tants, sempre són nombrosos [i no pastampoc].
> 
> *En sa vida no* ha sabut respectar els altres [i no pasEn sa vida].
> 
> *Enlloc no* va ser tan feliç com en aquell poblet [i no pasEnlloc].



Fixa't què diu: "aquestes partícules per elles mateixes no tenen sentit negatiu, fora que vagin soles". Jo, la part que vull canviar és que "fora que vagin soles". Jo proposo que sempre tinguin un sentit no negatiu, hi hagi verb o no. I també proposo que les formes dialectals estil "no mai faré..." siguin normatives.

De fet, el diccionari dóna una altra explicació: diu que sempre tenen un sentit no negatiu però que quan van soles és que hi ha una oració negativa elidida.
Aquesta frase "no s'ha vist mai" és la mateixa que aquesta "mai no s'ha vist", només que té l'adverbi "mai" a un lloc diferent. És així de simple. Diga'm una cosa: per què un simple canvi d'ordre ha de fer que es tregui una cosa tan substancial com un adverbi de negació?


----------



## ernest_

DeBarcelona said:


> A tu et sembla que si "ningú" signifiqués zero, podriem dir "si hi ha ningú esperant, fes-lo passar"? No podriem de cap manera. Seria un contrasentit.



És que és un contrasentit.



> En anglès també podrien dir, segons tu, "I don't have anything" així: "I don't have all". Per què tenen "all" i "anything"? Pel mateix motiu perquè nosaltres tenim "tothom" i "ningú". O sigui, per a diferenciar aquests 2 sentits. Això no fa que "I don't have anything" sigui doble negació. I això no fa que "ningú no balla" sigui una doble negació.


Ai déu meu. Si vols fer l'equivalent en anglès de "ningú no balla" és "nobody doesn't dance" que és incorrecte perquè en anglès no hi ha doble negació, a diferència del català.



> Deixant de banda que entenguis això o no, deixa'm dir-te que "ningú no balla" és la manera normativa. Qualsevol gramàtica oficial diu això. Que a tu no t'agradi és una altra cosa.


No he dit en cap moment que no sigui la manera normativa ni que no m'agradi. L'únic que dic és que és una doble negació,  cosa que és més clara que l'aigua, com ja he explicat en el comentari anterior. Ara, si tu segueixes encaparrat en afirmar que no és una doble negació doncs em sembla molt bé.



> Per què els anglesos diuen "I don't have anything" quan podrien fer-ho més curt i dir "I have nothing"?


És que ja ho diuen "I have nothing", "it means nothing", "there is nothing", etc.



> Una frase que és segur doble negació és "Nadie tiene nada" així com "ningú té res". Ara bé, si dius "ningú *no* té res", al meu entendre no fas doble negació perquè l'única negació és "no".


És que et contradius contínuament... si a la frase "ningú no té res" l'única negació és "no", com pot ser que "ningú té res" sigui una doble negació, si acabes de dir que la única negació a "ningú no té res" és el "no"?


----------



## DeBarcelona

> Si vols fer l'equivalent en anglès de "ningú no balla" és "nobody doesn't dance" que és incorrecte perquè en anglès no hi ha doble negació, a diferència del català.


L'equivalent seria "*anybody *doesn't dance" que no existeix. Per això he posat un exemple que sí que existís.



> cosa que és més clara que l'aigua


 
Tan clara, que els de la UOC no ho veuen (T'he posat un exemple més amunt en una edició posteriror i potser no ho has vist).



> És que ja ho diuen "I have nothing", "it means nothing", "there is nothing", etc.


 
Ho diuen i també diuen la versió llarga molts cops.



> Quote:
> Una frase que és segur doble negació és "Nadie tiene nada" així com "ningú té res". Ara bé, si dius "ningú *no* té res", al meu entendre no fas doble negació perquè l'única negació és "no".
> 
> 
> 
> És que et contradius contínuament... si a la frase "ningú no té res" l'única negació és "no", com pot ser que "ningú té res" sigui una doble negació, si acabes de dir que la única negació a "ningú no té res" és el "no"?
Click to expand...

 
Si dius "ningú té res" és que estàs considerant "ningú" i "res" (i cap i gens, etc) amb sentits negatius, i és per això que no hi poses el "no". Llavors tens la típica frase del castellà que és doblement negada (negacions: ningú i res). 

No em contradic. Altra cosa és que tu no entenguis res. Mé amunt algú m'ha donat la raó, tingues-ho en compte.


----------



## Cristofor_Colom

"Ernest" comets un error.
És cert que "ningú=alguna persona"

Diem que "ningú no balla " = "alguna persona no balla" 
però no entens el significat de la frase, tu et creus que el significat d'aquesta frase és:
"un algun dels individus del conjunt no balla" o
"algun un dels individus del conjunt no balla".
En realitat "algun individu del conjunt no balla" és = a: tot individu que sigui "algún" no balla, i tots els individus del conjunt són "algún", per tant, com que tots són " algún" no n'hi ha cap que balli.
Perquè la frase signifiqués només "un" hauria de dir que es refereix concretament a algun dels alguns, o sigui "un algun" o "algun un", si no diem "un" dels alguns concrets, ens estem referint a tots els "alguns".


----------



## Cristofor_Colom

Ernest.
Comets un greu error, a viam si repasem el diccionari:
"ningú" no és = a: "exclusió de tots i cada un", ni molt menys.
"ningú" és igual a: "alguna persona".
No existeix cap doble negació.

Els casos que se'n diu "elidir" o fer "el·lipsis" són només "símbols", simbolitzen una cosa, però deixant clar que no és la manera perfecte de dir-ho:
Elidir= etimològicament vol dir "expulsar amb cops".
El·lipsi= insuficiència, mancança, ometre, deixar.
Amb això queda clar, que sempre que es fa això simplement, s'utilitza la frase com un "símbol" i no pas en sentit estricte "lògic", quan es fa és una mancança, un expulsar amb violència, una insuficiència.
La base de la llengua catalana és perfecte en el sentit lògic, independentment que les "frases fetes" aquestes per dir-ho d'alguna manera no siguin "lògiques" o "estrictes", són símbols que s'utilitzen, però hem de tenir clar, que al fons d'aquestes "frases fetes" "elidicions" o "el·lipsis" perquè ens entenguem hi ha un rerefons lògic, però que amb el pas del temps es desvirtua i s'acaba pensant que tot plegat no té cap sentit i que tot funciona per atzar.
La doble negació no existeix en cap cas en català a no ser que sigui el què venim dient com una espècie de "frase feta" un "símbol" però això no ha de ser considerat en sentit estricte, perquè només és un "símbol"(o sigui representa una cosa) tot i que des del meu punt de vista és millor polir-ho.

El castellà constantment fa dobles negacions, però no pas per "símbols""elidicions" sinó pel problema del significat que tenen les paraules i la construcció de les frases que fan, l'estructura del castellà fa aigües.
Les dues llengües més lògiques són l'anglès i el català en sentit estructural, simplement són perfectes, llavors ve el francès, i llavors el castellà. 
El castellà incorre en contradiccions constantment, en significats oposat d'una mateixa paraula i dobles negacions constants.


----------



## ernest_

Ho sento, però no. Suposem que hi ha 3 individus: A, B i C.

A i B i C és tothom.
A o B o C és algú.
ni A ni B ni C és ningú.

Això no és que m'ho inventi jo: "ningú" ve del llatí "nec unus" que vol dir "ni un". A partir d'aquí:

Tothom balla: A i B i C ballen.
Algú balla: A o B o C ballen.
Ningú balla: ni A ni B ni C ballen.

Com que en català la negació ha de portar "no" necessàriament, diem "ningú no balla", que si ho substituim a l'expressió anterior és:

ni A ni B ni C no ballen

la qual cosa és una doble negació.

Aquest és l'últim comentari que faig sobre el tema.


----------



## DeBarcelona

Només dir-te que no miris l'etimologia perquè els significats de les paraules canvien amb el temps.

Ara bé, posats a mirar etimologies, fora bo que miressim les etimologies de totes les paraules de polaritat negativa.

res: català antic "cosa", llatí "cosa"
enlloc: format per "en" i "lloc"
gens: format per "genus" (raça)
mai: de "magis" (més)
Et poso un sinònim de "enlloc", de propina. Aumon: format per "al" i "mon" amb conversió de la L en U.

cap: segons el diccionari, de "caput" que crec que significa "cap [de persona, per exemple]", encara que no veig clar com pot haver agafat el significat del català.

Ja ho veus. Tu mateix em dónes la raó. Tu intentes manipular posant l'única etimologia de sentit negatiu, i jo et mostro la resta d'etimologies.

Fas bé de no fer més comentaris perquè estaves defensant l'indefensable. Semblant a defensar que 2+2 no fan 4.


----------



## Cristofor_Colom

Ernest...

Veig que no saps la diferència entre "etimologia" i "significat de la paraula".

Bases el teu argument en una mentida: i és la que diu que "ningú=ni un"
La premissa és falsa i la conclusió és falsa.

Les paraules tenen un significat per alguna cosa, per això està al diccionari perquè et dediquis a mirar-lo de tant en tant.
Ningú=cap persona.
Cap= algun.
Ningú= alguna persona.

Per tant, a partir de "ningú= a ni un" no basis res perquè això és mentida.
Etimologia = "origen d'un mot" (no ens diu res de què significa).
Significat= "allò que vol dir un mot".
Fes-t'ho mirar, i deixa de fer fal.làcies.


----------



## Abansmortaquesenzilla

DeBarcelona said:


> Exemple:
> -Què vols?
> -No res.
> 
> Per a les altres paraules, cladria fer el mateix:
> 
> -Quants en vols?
> -No cap.
> 
> -Quan ho faràs?
> -No mai.
> 
> -Qui s'ha presentat voluntari?
> -No ningú.
> 
> -Quant en vols?
> -No gens.
> 
> Algunes d'aquestes formes sonen estranyes a la majoria de parlants, sobretot "no mai", "no cap" i "no ningú" però cal tenir molt clar que existeixen dialectalment.


 
Jo trobo que aquest fil és força interessant. 
Aquest ús de la doble negació en tots els casos que has comentat és el normatiu? DeBarcelona, no he entés si és així actualment o si és d'aquesta manera com tu entens que hauria de ser. 
Entenc que el més lògic seria que s'haguessin conservat les formes "no ningú", "no mai" etc i negar així. Però per altra banda, els idiomes evolucionen , les llengües canvien. Així doncs, quan pràcticament ningú fa aquest ús de la negació, no podem implantar-ho com a norma general de català estàndar. Voldriem recuperar una forma de parlar caiguda en desús, i a la pràctica seria com reinventar la llengua.


----------



## Cristofor_Colom

Abanstmortaquesenzilla.
"els idiomes evolucionen, les llengües canvien" més aviat diràs que es "deterioren" en sentit lògic. Hi ha frase que passen a ser símbols en detriment de ser lògiques. I no dic pas que no s'hagin de tenir símbols o fer-los servir, però sí que s'ha de tenir clara la base lògica de tot, i sí no es vol fer servir, almenys que tinguem clar, què estem fent i perquè quan responem un "ningú", "cap" o "mai", sapiguem que és un símbol i que la frase en sentit estricte hauria d'ésser amb un "no". Aquest símbols són "frases fetes" podríem dir, originades de frases lògiques. 
El problema és quan fem servir aquests escurçaments a l'hora de respondre i no sabem perquè, car després passa que confonem el significat d'aquestes 4 o 5 paraules en català amb el significat d'aquestes mateixes paraules en castellà i que signifiquen el contrari i acabem fent una construcció castellana de la frase.
El castellà fa dobles negacions constantment, i això ho dic partint del significat  que tenen aquestes 4 o 5 paraules en castellà segons el diccionari de la RAE, en català això no passa , l'únic que passa en català és que s'utilitzen símbols en molts cops en lloc de la frase lògica.
En català es pot arreglar simplement no utilitzant aquests "símbols", tanmateix en castellà no es pot arreglar de cap manera, car el problema en castellà no és el mateix, el problema és del significat de les paraules, és un porblema estructural, la base del castellà no permet parlar d'una manera perfecte, cau constantment en contradiccions, el castellà hauria de canviar el significat d'aquestes paraules per poder-ho fer.


----------



## DeBarcelona

> Aquest ús de la doble negació en tots els casos que has comentat és el normatiu? DeBarcelona, no he entés si és així actualment o si és d'aquesta manera com tu entens que hauria de ser.


 
Anem per parts:

1- Convindria no anomenar aquestes construccions "doble negació" perquè de negació només n'hi ha una, la qual és la paraula "no" (o "ni": "ni cap"; o "sense": "sense cap").

2- El diccionari oficial contempla "no ningú", "no res" i "no gens" però no contempla "no cap" i "no mai".

3- El Diccionari Català-Valencià-Balear descriu "ningú" com a "no cap persona". Aquí ço important no és què significa "ningú", sinó la demostració clara que "no cap" existeix. De fet, el més correcte seria definir "ningú" com a "cap persona" (i, per tant, "no ningú"="no cap persona").

4- "No res" i "no gens" són contruccions absolutament normals a tota la geografia. Totes les altres existeixen dialectalment, especialment al País Valencià, tal com ha indicat algú en aquest mateix fil.

5- Actualment el sistema lògic es fa totalment o parcialment en algun lloc o altre de la geografia.

6- A part, aquesta és la manera com jo entenc que s'hauria de fer. Els anglesos van fer una "revolució" semblant fa alguns segles. És una simple qüestió d'entendre-ho. Un cop ho has entès, les frases lògiques sonen molt millor i un té la satisfacció de parlar amb pròpietat i lògica. Parlo per experiència.



> Entenc que el més lògic seria que s'haguessin conservat les formes "no ningú", "no mai" etc i negar així. Però per altra banda, els idiomes evolucionen , les llengües canvien. Així doncs, quan pràcticament ningú fa aquest ús de la negació, no podem implantar-ho com a norma general de català estàndar. Voldriem recuperar una forma de parlar caiguda en desús, i a la pràctica seria com reinventar la llengua.


 
1- Els idiomes de cultura són invencions de gramàtics. Moltíssims anglòfons parlen d'una manera molt diferent de l'estàndard. L'alemany estàndard es considera que és una llengua gairebé artificial. El català estàndard, sense anar més lluny, és, en part una creació de Mestre Fabra. Mestre Fabra va dir: "una llengua literària és una cosa artificial i selecta". També va dir que amb la seva feina no donava per acabada la construcció de la gramàtica catalana. Parlar de manera lògica podria ser el pròxim canvi que hom podria fer.

2- Tal com ha dit en Cristofor Colom, sovint, les llengües es deterioren en comptes d'evolucionar, i és aquí on els gramàtics han d'intervenir.

3- No em sembla una reinvenció sinó una recuperació de formes caigudes en desús molt probablement per influència castellana. Fixa't que el sistema de frases negatives que impera entre els joves és calcat al castellà. No és així totalment però en part sí. Diguessim que el català es trobava en un punt intermig de passar a ser una llengua lògica o una de doblement negada. L'influència castellana ha fet que s'hagi decantat per la doble negació. La idea ara seria invertir el procés i convertir-la en una llengua lògica.

4- Havent-hi el castellà en escena, o fem el pas de convertir el català en una llengua totalment lògica o es convertirà en una llengua amb un sistema calcat al castellà.

O sigui: la tria és entre parlar de manera il·lògica o amb lògica poc clara i amb formes castellanes o parlar amb una lògica clara i amb formes catalanes (tot i que certes construccions siguin poc freqüents). Em penso que la tria és ben fàcil. I la manera d'aconseguir parlar lògicament és parlant lògicament. No hem d'esperar que tal cosa ocorri per designi de Déu. Ho hem de fer. Els anglesos van fer una cosa paral·lela. Per què no hauriem de poder nosaltres?


----------



## DeBarcelona

Ara que veig que fa hores que no hi ha activitat al fòrum, ho aprofitaré per insistir una mica sobre la qüestió.

M'he proposat convertir el català en una llengua sense dobles negacions i confio que alguns em seguiran.


----------



## Abansmortaquesenzilla

DeBarcelona said:


> 6- A part, aquesta és la manera com jo entenc que s'hauria de fer. Els anglesos *van fer una "revolució"* semblant fa alguns segles. És una simple qüestió d'entendre-ho. Un cop ho has entès, les frases lògiques sonen molt millor i un té *la satisfacció de parlar amb pròpietat i lògica.* Parlo per experiència.


 
Les llengües no tenen perquè ser lògiques per ser boniques i per a que el parlant experimenti satisfacció de parlar bé.

Un idioma no té perquè tenir una lògica aparent. On és la lògica de molts articles?? Tot depèn de l'evolució de la cultura dun poble i de la història que porta a sobre. Per exemple en català diem "EL sol" i en alemany "Die Sonne" i La lluna "Der Mond". Sol és femení i lluna mascuí en alemany. Quin idioma és més lògic? Els idiomes no tenen lògica per tot. 

Amb això vull dir que no cal que neguem amb "la lògica dels anglesos" que proposa DeBarcelona, pq el nostre idioma no serà ni millor ni pitjor per això. Cada idioma té la seves propies característiques. 



DeBarcelona said:


> 3- No em sembla una reinvenció sinó una recuperació de formes caigudes en desús molt probablement per influència castellana.


 
Parles de fer una revolució per "corregir" la llengua i per altra banda dius que és una "recuperació de formes caigudes en desús". Com pot ser una forma caiguda en desús, aquella que mai ha existit, ja que no hem fet la "revolució lògica dels anglesos" que tu comentes....... ?? No barregem conceptes.



DeBarcelona said:


> O sigui: la tria és entre parlar de manera il·lògica o amb lògica poc clara i amb formes castellanes o parlar amb una lògica clara i amb formes catalanes (tot i que certes construccions siguin poc freqüents). Em penso que la tria és ben fàcil. I la manera d'aconseguir parlar lògicament és parlant lògicament. No hem d'esperar que tal cosa ocorri per designi de Déu. Ho hem de fer.


 
El català sha de cuidar tal com és! S'ha de fomentar l'ús del català *correcte.* No es tracta pas d'intentar de fer una llengua de formes el més llunyanes del castellà com sigui possible. *Una llengua no es defineix per oposició* a una altra, sinó per si mateixa. Repeteixo: No és rellevant que un idioma tingui formes "lògiques" o "il·lògiques" ni el fa millor ni pitjor. Les llengües porten una història a les seves esquenes que les fan com són. No confonguem evitar que es perdi un idioma amb reinventar-lo.



DeBarcelona said:


> M'he proposat convertir el català en una llengua sense dobles negacions i confio que alguns em seguiran.


Vés a saber.... potser seràs el nou Pompeu Fabra.... i no un nou Quijote.... 
Molta sort en el teu propòsit transgresor!!


----------



## DeBarcelona

> Les llengües no tenen perquè ser lògiques per ser boniques i per a que el parlant experimenti satisfacció de parlar bé.


 
Això depèn de cada parlant. Jo no em conformo a parlar de manera il·lògica. Per això ho he canviat. Pot ser que gràcies a la informació que dono, moltes altres persones s'adonin que parlen il·lògicament i decideixin canviar-ho també. De fet, ja n'he convençut més d'un i més de dos, que en tingui coneixement, almenys.



> Per exemple en català diem "EL sol" i en alemany "Die Sonne" i La lluna "Der Mond".


 
Això dels gèneres és una cosa totalment arbitrària. Almenys pel coneixement que tinc jo. Potser algun dia es descobrirà que les coses han de tenir un gènere concret, però mentres no arribi aquest dia, tant vàlid és un gènere com l'altre. Per tant, no és el mateix cas això que tu em dius amb ço de què jo parlo.



> Parles de fer una revolució per "corregir" la llengua i per altra banda dius que és una "recuperació de formes caigudes en desús". Com pot ser una forma caiguda en desús, aquella que mai ha existit, ja que no hem fet la "revolució lògica dels anglesos" que tu comentes....... ?? No barregem conceptes.


 
És corregir posant ordre en formes que JA existeixen. Voldria que quedés molt clar que jo no he inventat res. Més amunt hom ja ha dit que a València hi ha gent que diu "no cap" i "no mai". I com he dit jo, al Diccionari CVB hom fa servir la construcció "no cap" per a una definició.

Jo m'he limitat a posar ordre. Ço per què jo vull lluitar és que la norma sigui estricta i només permeti les estructures lògiques encara que que siguin pocs els parlants que les fan servir.



> El català sha de cuidar tal com és! S'ha de fomentar l'ús del català *correcte.* No es tracta pas d'intentar de fer una llengua de formes el més llunyanes del castellà com sigui possible. *Una llengua no es defineix per oposició* a una altra, sinó per si mateixa. Repeteixo: No és rellevant que un idioma tingui formes "lògiques" o "il·lògiques" ni el fa millor ni pitjor. Les llengües porten una història a les seves esquenes que les fan com són. No confonguem evitar que es perdi un idioma amb reinventar-lo.


 
El català s'ha de cuidar tal com és? T'haig de recordar que el 90% dels parlants diuen "pués" en comptes de "doncs"?

No parlo de fer-lo al més allunyat possible sinó d'evitar formes que són molt sospitoses d'existir per causa de la invasió castellana i que, a més, són il·lògiques.

No estic parlant de reinventar. Ja he dit que totes aquestes fornes existeixen.



> Vés a saber.... potser seràs el nou Pompeu Fabra.... i no un nou Quijote....
> Molta sort en el teu propòsit transgresor!!


 
Observo certa animadversió en els teus comentaris. Puc saber-ne la causa? Et sembla que les meves intencions no són "bones"? Tu mateixa has dit que una llengua no és més bona ni més dolenta. Doncs per això mateix, una llengua lògica no és pitjor que una d'il·lògica. Simplement és més lògica, i jo vull parlar una llengua lògica. M'agrada més, mira. La trobo més bonica. Deu ser perquè vaig fer ciències.


----------



## Cristofor_Colom

Abansmortaquesenxilla, açò que dius dels articles és una fal.làcia, simplement no té res a veure amb la lògica, i per tant, amb la qüestió que aquí es tracta, és com si parlem de que les rodes del cotxe han d'ésser rodones i tu dius: però per què han d'ésser rodones si els retrovisors a vegades són quadrats i a vegades són arrodonits?... doncs igual.

Ja hi pots comptar que una llengua quan neix només es fonamenta en la lògica, ara bé, que ara des de la distància, des de la ignorància i des de la inconsciència es vulgui dir que les llengües són com són perquè aquesta manca de lògica és l'essència mateixa propia de les llengües, doncs... què vols que et digui... per mi ço és simplement ignorància.


----------



## ampurdan

El llenguatge no ha de ser sempre i necessàriament lògic. En tot cas, és el pensament el que ha de ser lògic.

"It rains" i "plou" expressen la mateixa proposició lògica. De la mateixa mantera: "Ningú no ha vingut", "Nadie ha venido" i "nobody has come" en representen una altra. "Cap", "Ninguno" i "No one", com a resposta a "Quants...?" en representen una altra. En cap dels tres casos hi ha detriment de la lògica, perquè les tres convencions lingüístiques tenen perfectament delimitat què significa cada cosa.

"Plou i no plou", "it rains and it doens't rain", "llueve y no llueve" expressen una única proposició que, si no es matisa d'alguna manera, és molt susceptible de ser titllada d'il·lògica. La lògica no depèn de l'idioma, sino de la forma del pensament.

De manera semblant a com en francès, per fer una negació en llenguatge estàndard es necessita "ne" i un altre element: "Personne ne le sait", en català hem de dir "Ningú no ho sap". En canvi, en aquest cas en castellà i en anglès la negativitat s'expressa en un sol mot: "nobody" o "nadie". En altres casos, el castellà també necessita el "no" a més de "nadie". Aquesta és la convenció de les normes cultes de tots aquests idiomes que la majoria dels parlants ententen. En cada un d'aquests idiomes es produeixen "trangressions" a aquestes normes, especialment en els registres informals. Però són transgressions a la convenció, no a la lògica.

DeBarcelona, el teu fil m'ha servit per saber que es pot dir "no cap". Si ho sento ara no em xocarà tant, però jo no ho utilitzaré, i no només perquè no hi estigui habituat i no formi part del meu dialecte. L'economia també és un principi que té en compte la llengua.

Per altra banda, tampoc es pot dir que "ningú" tingui una correspondència perfecta amb "anybody" o "anyone", com altra gent ja ha dit.


----------



## DeBarcelona

L'economia està bé. PErò convé pensar si ens convé més estalviar-nos dos lletres o parlar de manera congruent.

"no pas cap" segur que sí que ho has sentit. "no cap" és això sense el "pas".


----------



## Alemanyol

Sé que aquest tema ja és mort...però com que he arribat fins aquí i he llegit tot ço que vàreu escriure, pensava que havia de dir-hi la meva. Abans de tot (jo diria "abans de no res", ho he cercat al google, però, i sembla que sóc l'únic ), volia agrair-te @DeBarcelona el teu català....fa molt de goig llegir algú que es cuidi de la llengua. Doncs, puc estar-hi més o menys d'acord, amb tot el que dius (sobretot amb allò de la relació llengua "bona/lògica" - progrés econòmic, crec que has relliscat), però pel que fa la teva reivindicació, et dono tot el suport possible. Pel que fa els altres comentaris, excloent-ne òbviament en Cristofor_Colom, només puc dir que m'he quedat bocabadat. Realment estic esparverat! Com és possible que hi hagi tanta ignorància? És clar que les llengües evolucionen i canvien, suposo que això ho sap tothom. Ara, el que no deuríem de permetre és que el català es castellanitzi encara més. Jo quan llegeixo "mai ho he dit" o sento "ningú té res", volent dir "mai no ho he dit" i "ningú no té rés", em desespero. Que els costa tant posar-hi un "no"? I no es tracta pas de "reinventar" la llengua. Aquest tret genuí del català encara és present a moltíssims parlars gironins, de la Catalunya Nord, del Berguedà i parts del Ponent i de l'interior de Tarragona (si encara es conserva al PV i a les Illes, no ho sé). Que s'hagi perdut a l'AMB és per influència clara del castellà. I no és pas desitjable! Si volem conservar el català com a llengua, i no pas com a dialecte castellà, ens cal fer l'esforç i intentar evitar els castellanismes i formes castellanitzades (tant fonètics i lèxics com sintàctics) i fer-ne servir formes de més genuïnes. El millor serà començar a les guarderies, amb gent qualificada que sàpigui parlar un català genuí....això ho van fer molts anys enrere amb paraules com ara "vaixell" quan la majoria dels barcelonins deia "barcu". Ara tothom diu _vaixell _i sap ben bé que "barcu" és un castellanisme. Aixís, si no som naltros, almenys seran les properes generacions les qui parlaran el català com cal


----------



## gvergara

DeBarcelona said:


> Així, tenim que les llengües germàniques són bàsicament lògiques, almenys en els registres estàndards,


Hola,

Sé que també arribo molt tard a aquesta discussió, però no podia deixar passar aquesta idea. No comprenc en què es va basar la persona per afirmar això. En una llengua germànica com l'alemany, per exemple, hi ha els verbs _treffen _i _begegnen_, que tenen més o menys el mateix significat (trobar-se amb algú), però que no segueixen la mateixa lògica: el primer és transitiu, mentre que el segon, per raons desconegudes, és intransitiu, i forma les seves formes compostes mitjançant un altre verb auxiliar (_Ich *habe *eine*n* Freund auf der Straße getroffen _versus _Ich *bin *eine*m* Freund auf der Straße begegnet_, que traduït al català seria una cosa així com _He trobat un amic al carrer _versus_ Sóc trobat a un amic al carrer_). I el verb _folgen _(seguir) també és intransitiu i també forma les seves formes compostes com a verb intransitiu, (l'auxiliar _sein _(ser), Ich bin dir gefolgt/Sóc seguit a tu   ); si algú pogués explicar-me perquè l'alemany no considera que l'objecte d'aquest verb sigui "prou directe" perquè el verb sigui considerat transitiu, li agrairia molt que m'ho expliqués. I en anglès s'empra la preposició _in _per referir-se a un punt interior respecte a un espai tancat o limitat; tanmateix, es diu _I'm *on* the train_ (Sóc sobre el tren   ). Pot ser que no hagi comprès ben bé la pregunta inicial, però em sembla que considerar que una llengua és il·lògica perquè fa servir negacions dobles sigui una mica exagerat, i penso que afirmar això passa per alt que totes les llengües mostren extravagàncies i excepcions a les seves pròpies lleis.


----------



## Penyafort

No hi ha llengua natural que sigui plenament lògica. El desenvolupament ve sempre donat per nombrosos factors. Si se'n volen de lògiques, cal recórrer a les planificades.

Tampoc no tenen gaire sentit algunes afirmacions respecte de certs mots castellans, si se'n coneix l'origen. A tall d'exemple, el missatge original diu:


> Un altre exemple: "estoy sin nada". Literalment "estic sense zero coses", ergo, "estic amb quelcom". Un altre exemple de dir una cosa quan en vols dir una altra. Una altra doble negació castellana il·lògica i indesitjable en català.​


El _nada _castellà i el res català tenen el mateix origen, el llatí RES NATA, cosa nascuda, cosa nada. Per tant, ni el "no tinc res" ni el "no tengo nada" no eren dobles negatius en origen. Encara es veu millor en aragonès, on hom diu "no tiengo cosa".

Tres quarts del mateix amb la paraula _nadie_, amb el mateix origen, HOMINES NATI, 'homes nats', afirmatiu de bon començament.

Estic molt d'acord, però, en diverses de les coses que s'han dit pel que fa a la conservació de maneres de dir pròpiament catalanes. Per mi alguns dels exemples sense el "no" esmentats també fan de mal sentir.


----------

